# TTOC Supporting Unphased The Show 2014 - 25/05/2014



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

The TTOC will be supporting Unphased The Show 2014 a German/VAG show at Worden Park in Leyland on Sunday 25th May 2014 (which is Bank Holiday weekend).

Full details may be found at:

http://www.un-phased.co.uk/show/

The organisers have offered the TTOC 20 places, with plot booked; please let me know if you wish to be added to the list. We will agree a voluntary donation per car nearer the time (provisionally £10).

Attendees:

Audi Phil
Imola TT
Marco 34
Blackpool FC
Sutty
Cloud
So Slow
T Mill
Phantom Lord
Sonatina
Shane100
Phil & Sue
John H
V6RUL - now unavailable
Mistress -MK1TT
Glen V6
Benb89
Shakiv
Tonksy26
Bboy80
Callum

Now full

Start time 0900 Hrs on stand set up
Show and Shine entrants £5 stay on stand available give me details on day.

Meet point 0800 Hrs leave 0815 Hrs convoy to show.
At The British Vehicle Museum
King Street
Leyland
PR 25 2LE

NEW Meet time 07:45 leave at 0800 as we have been requested to be there for 0800

Anticipate being on stand to just after1500Hrs and leave after awards.

Don't forget your passes

Any questions please PM me.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Can you please add me and hopefully Janice will be alive after the MRC RR day.
Steve


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Phil, really looking forward to it


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

V6 added


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Peter-SS added, thanks for the email

Phil


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Could you add me please... as long as you don't mind a newbie putting there name down haha


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Mistress,

Added see you there

Phil


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you, really looking forward to it


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Cloud,

Thank you for your email Glen added

Phil


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Hmmm just looked at it 79 miles from me.

Depending on work I may pop along even if no space on stand.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

It's 64 for me... so that means an early start for me... but I'm sure it will be worth it


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> It's 64 for me... so that means an early start for me... but I'm sure it will be worth it


It will. Normally are as long as weather holds off.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

I think everyone will have there fingers crossed for good weather that day and the day before so everyone can get the cars all nice and shiny lol


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> I think everyone will have there fingers crossed for good weather that day and the day before so everyone can get the cars all nice and shiny lol


The day before?

It takes me 4 days to prep my car with the OCD engine bay brushes, polishing all metals, wire wool on exhaust etc lol


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

I mean the last little touches


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

test


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

TTFAdmin said:


> test


Testing 1 2

Toast toast


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

? :?:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Looking forward to the show, still have 3 places left, hope the weather is like today it will be a great day out.

Don't miss out come and join us


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

I can't wait  well looking forward to it just hope the sun will be out too


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Phil,

Unfortunately, we're not going to be able to make it to this event now due to a change in plans.

Hopefully we'll see you at one of the other events.

Cheers.

Peter.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

5 weeks and 1 day


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow someone's Exxxxxxxxcited


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

shane100 said:


> Wow someone's Exxxxxxxxcited


It's my first ever show so just a little yeah


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Peter,

Thanks for letting me know see you soon

Phil


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

You should all have an email from me (apart from Shane, who has a head start) - just call it your homework!! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

filled in and sent back


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> filled in and sent back


You get the gold star! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Cloud,

Thanks, will complete shortly and return, hope you are enjoying the Easter break

Phil


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

4 places left for this great day out, open to both TTOC and TT Forum members, if you are interested drop me a line


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Not long now.

Don't forget to email your completed sheets back to me, I'm still waiting for a few - you know who you are!! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I've committed myself to going, so my parts better arrive soon..
Steve


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

V6RUL said:


> I've committed myself to going, so my parts better arrive soon..
> Steve


I feel the same about getting my wrap put on.... this blooming weather better start warming up! and quick lol


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Phil, I was thinking that it might be an idea to meet somewhere en-route to the show and convoy there to arrive together, like we do at Haigh Hall. Anyone who has been unable to attend the meet tomorrow will be able to collect their passes and we can organise ourselves easier when we arrive.

The British Commercial Vehicle Museum in Leyland is an option as they have a large car park adjacent, and it's just under a mile to Worden Park: https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... 8261,d.ZWU

We can have a think about it at the Sandpiper tomorrow.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Cloud,

Sounds good will bring the passes, see you tomorrow.

Phil


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm up for meeting and convoying to unphased, as I don't know anyone so I wouldn't know who to look out for lol plus need to get my pass


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> I'm up for meeting and convoying to unphased, as I don't know anyone so I wouldn't know who to look out for lol plus need to get my pass


You can't miss us Sarah, we're the odd looking bunch with the TTs!! :lol:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Cloud said:


> mistress-mk1TT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for meeting and convoying to unphased, as I don't know anyone so I wouldn't know who to look out for lol plus need to get my pass
> ...


Lmao ill fit in well then :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just to let everyone know:

You do not have to be on the separate Show & Shine stand to enter the class - they are including club stands too.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will have to drop out im affraid, as i will be in Italy.
Steve


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Just to let everyone know:
> 
> You do not have to be on the separate Show & Shine stand to enter the class - they are including club stands too.


Cloud,

Thanks emailed last night asking this as I did not find info on website.

Phil


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> I will have to drop out im affraid, as i will be in Italy.
> Steve


Steve,

Have amended list, enjoy your holiday.

Phil


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

I must say that's a pretty impressive list


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

So does anyone else have a roadster that's going? Or is it just me :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> So does anyone else have a roadster that's going? Or is it just me :wink:


Just Audiphil, but his is a Mk2, so you're the only Mk1 roadster. Fingers crossed it's 'topless' weather! :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok I may be able to make this show now.

Looks like Mistress won't be the only mk1 roadster


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Awwww callum you just have to spoil my fun don't you :roll:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Awwww callum you just have to spoil my fun don't you :roll:


Hey they can put the two sexy roadsters in the middle with the rest of the normal cars looking in to ours


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Callum-TT said:


> mistress-mk1TT said:
> 
> 
> > Awwww callum you just have to spoil my fun don't you :roll:
> ...


I think you're going to be a bit disappointed, we were going to use yours for hanging the coats on! :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Cloud said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > mistress-mk1TT said:
> ...


And risk scratching my newly details paintwork? Not a chance woman lol


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Not a chance, not scratching my freshly painted lady :roll:

They will probably park us one at each end callum lol


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Not a chance, not scratching my freshly painted lady :roll:
> 
> They will probably park us one at each end callum lol


Like a pair of shiny book ends!! :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Holding the rabble together


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Keeping the riff raff in line  haha


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Callum added.

Phil


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Boom baby


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Meeting point and timings now added at start of thread, start cleaning your cars


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I take it you are sorting passes on the day Phil?

Right so who fancies a cheeky mini meet on the night before for a meal?

Advice on where to stay etc close to a group of you all if you want a meal that is. If not I'll just leave at 6am and drive down.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

I'll be leaving at 6.45 and driving down in the morning


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Callum,

I have your pass and have emailed you last night, look forward to seeing you Sunday have a invite for Sat night friends birthday.

Phil


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this  Hopefully finishing work at 3pm on Friday for the long drive up from Sunny South Wales.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Tmill,

Be good to see you there

Phil


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Phill. Be good to catch up too


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I take it where we are meeting there is somewhere to get
Food?


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

No you have to take sandwichs :roll:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> No you have to take sandwichs :roll:


Boooooooo 

That's it I'm not coming. Callum needs feeding


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Callum-TT said:


> mistress-mk1TT said:
> 
> 
> > No you have to take sandwichs :roll:
> ...


Oh your not going to waste away


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > mistress-mk1TT said:
> ...


I am. I've lost 3 lbs this week alone with nobody feeding me


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Your old enough to feed yourself :lol:

Or is it more the fact you can't cook


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Your old enough to feed yourself :lol:
> 
> Or is it more the fact you can't cook


Don't worry I can cook but working 14 hours a day 

I am trying to lose weight anyway


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Awww bless your so had done to [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Were we are meeting is a large car park, I would expect there to be food and drink stalls at Unphased.


----------



## Uncle_rob (Apr 25, 2014)

Gutted I have missed this thread. Only live in Preston. Never met u guys, may come along and say hi. May the leave the car in the car park and walk up


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Rob,

If I get any last minute cancellations, I will let you know, if not park up and come and join us on the stand.

Phil


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry to say but I won't be able to make it, as the fella that's painted my car has f**ked it up... not impressed to say the least [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Sorry to say but I won't be able to make it, as the fella that's painted my car has f**ked it up... not impressed to say the least [smiley=furious3.gif]


Still come along but don't have the car on the stand.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Sorry to say but I won't be able to make it, as the fella that's painted my car has f**ked it up... not impressed to say the least [smiley=furious3.gif]


Nooooooo!!! What happened?


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Loads of over spray, dust/dirt in the paint, said it's been lackered but it doesn't look or feel like it has, the lad said oh take it to get buffed in a couple of days and it will put a right shine on it.... took it today to see about getting it booking in for a buff, the lad came out to have a look at it and said it was the worst paint job he has ever seen (I've never had a car sprayed so I didn't know what it's to look like) and refused to do it and said it needed respraying, took it to 3 other people and they all said the same


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

That's terrible, really bad luck. Hope you manage to get it put right OK.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Christ that is terrible. Make sure they fix it properly.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

That's awful, hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Cars may leave after 3pm after prizes

Phil


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Cool thanks Phil was wondering that.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'm going to see about getting it sorted on saturday, so fingers crossed it can all be put right


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

Fingers and toes crossed you get it sorted  you was so looking forward to it. But still come along and meet us all even if your car not ready. Let's hope it is


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

New Meet a Time - Unphased have requested we be there for 8 so we will meet at 07:45 and leave at 0800 as couple of minutes away.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey guys, due to illness I'm not going to be able to make this now. Sorry for any inconvenience.

Shak


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

What a shame see you at next meet


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Weather forecast looks promising


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Fingers crossed for some bright spells


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

T'mill,

Have a safe journey see you on Sunday

Phil


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

t'mill said:


> Fingers crossed for some bright spells


See you tomorrow night, the wine's in the fridge 

Oh, and don't forget my laverbread! [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Oh, and don't forget my laverbread! [smiley=chef.gif]


The reminder is already set in my phone so I don't forget it


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Audiphil said:


> Weather forecast looks promising


Pitty the start time doesn't. 7:45am on a Sunday morning, mental. Who's in a park at 8am except for weirdos! :wink:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I agree a 10 am start time would have suited most people better, however if everybody is arriving at the same time to be ready for 9 there will be queues most parks are not well equipped to get cars in and out so let's be a the meeting point on time please.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Who's in a park at 8am except for weirdos! :wink:


Well, you've described us all down to a tee! :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Audiphil said:


> I agree a 10 am start time would have suited most people better, however if everybody is arriving at the same time to be ready for 9 there will be queues most parks are not well equipped to get cars in and out so let's be a the meeting point on time please.


Indeed, so, if I was organising I'd try and stagger times or say between 7:30 - 9 so everyone isn't there for 8am... common sense stuff really. :roll: Some peeps like to be first and others role up, queue solved.


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Marco, what's going on with you these days? You're turning into a proper Victor Meldrew!!!! :lol:

As an invitee to a show organised by someone else I'm quite happy to go with whatever they say. They may indeed have reasons for an early start we are not aware of. If everyone had a "role up whenever" attitude the success of the show could be in different story. It is Unphased first show so they will be keen to make it a success.

Some of us are early birds anyway so is all fine with me. Car was washed by 9am this morning and finished now ready for the big TT display. Bonza! See you in the morning peeps.


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

If the weathers ok I might come for a look around in the morning, I'll come and say hello if I make it

Local music festival in the aft [smiley=dude.gif]

TT is out of action at the mo though


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Rain stopped play on my car cleaning afternoon gutted


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

And mine Phil hope it's fine tomorrow. Have to bring a bucket and sponge along and do it at the show. See you tomorrow


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Is the stand on grass do you know ?


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

tonksy26 said:


> Is the stand on grass do you know ?


Yes, it's on grass


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Audiphil said:


> Rain stopped play on my car cleaning afternoon gutted


Same here


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

The Phantom Lord said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the stand on grass do you know ?
> ...


Quattro might come in handy!!

Just spent last 3 hours under cover at work cleaning car, home now and car wet through but beading nicely


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm going to meet everyone on the stand tomorrow morning


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> I'm going to meet everyone on the stand tomorrow morning


Not sure if you'll need your pass to get in, Phil's handing them out on the museum car park before we convoy down at 8.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I've given phill my number and asked for his incase I need to ring him in the morning. Might be an idea to send me your number just incase phill doesn't get my message.

Will try get there for 8 but cnt promise hence why I wanted to meet there rather than keep you all waiting


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope that it turns out to be a good day for you.

It's dry in Scarborough at the moment.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

Sun's shining here at the show and we're all eating our TTOC chocolate cake :-D


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice to meet some of you today


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Great turnout, enjoyed the day


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Skid Mark said:


> Nice to meet some of you today


Good to meet you Mark.

A fantastic day with great company.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A good day as it turned out. Mostly sunny in fact and I'm glad I left cleaning the car until the show. Thanks to Phil for playing mother goose and Karen for laminating as usual with Phil providing some splendid lecterns for mounting Karen's spec sheets containing all the car details. Some pictures from the day...



















Phil's extensive list of modifications caused quite a stir with some interesting reactions from passers by who stopped to read. Click to enlarge.





































I wonder what they were looking at?



















This TT had an interesting blue and white paint job...
































































Then it rained and my car shrunk!














































A great day and thanks to everyone for their good company


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

A good day out. Enjoyed our cars and the camaraderie. I can't say the other cars, on the whole, did much other than cause amusement. Some lovely Porsches. Some great pics. I like Johns white and blue car and the beads one looks like marks car I sinking.
Good to see old and new faces. Thanks to Phil for the stands and Shane for the cake. :grin:

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes great day always good to see everyone and all the tt's. Big thanks to Phil for sorting for us all. And weather held out for us  hope you all enjoyed the cake


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I have just seen my car mods, someone has a sense of humour, my car is cool you know you want one


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Thoroughly enjoyable day, well organised by Phil - good Lancashire weather and cracking cake from Shane. Think I've passively inhaled several spliff's and upped my blood carbon monoxide simultaneously but it was worth it :lol:

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

If we can all have a laugh about things then that shows a solid group. It's certainly in great shape with the same faces showing support. I best not complain about things as I'll get a victor meldrew mods sheet. :grin:
Also, good on Phil for going to the organiser re the entrance comment. Totally uncalled for.

John , I got home picked up my cube and did those last two edge twirls on the cube. I can rest easy now 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the good company again (roll on Haigh Hall)
Big thanks to Phil for the stands and Karens formation


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Marco34 said:


> If we can all have a laugh about things then that shows a solid group. It's certainly in great shape with the same faces showing support. I best not complain about things as I'll get a victor meldrew mods sheet. :grin:
> Also, good on Phil for going to the organiser re the entrance comment. Totally uncalled for.
> 
> John , I got home picked up my cube and did those last two edge twirls on the cube. I can rest easy now
> ...


Well done Mark. It's surprisingly easy to forget one particular move isn't it? :lol:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

What did the organisers say when phil went and spoke to them ?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you to Shane aswell, right at the end the guy gave me some great stuff (what was it again?) to get all the tiger seal left on from removing the v6 spoiler. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Here are a few of my pics from yesterday:









Our meeting place at the museum, before setting off to the show













































It'd be rude not to include one of my car with its custom made TT spec sheet holder









Some of the competition we were up against!









And a big thank you to Phil who made the fabulous holders to accommodate my spec sheets, being presented with a trophy made by Sutty, in the shape of a MkII grille, in recognition of his contribution.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Sonatina said:


> Think I've passively inhaled several spliff's


That's why I had the munchies all day then was it?!

Top day yesterday, I really enjoyed it. The cake was lovely. Who'd have thought a TT would've tasted so good 

It was great to see everyone again, and hats off to Phil's metalworking prowess with his brilliant spec sheet stands [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Thanks also go to Phil to for organising the show, and approaching the organisers reference that inappropriate stewards entrance comment. I wasn't aware Phil had taken that forward.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

ImolaTT said:


> Thanks for the good company again (roll on Haigh Hall)
> Big thanks to Phil for the stands and Karens formation


I couldn't have done it without my new PA - aka Derek!!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> What did the organisers say when phil went and spoke to them ?


Hi David,

I spoke with Adam who agreed fully that comments of one Unphased members was unacceptable and not the view shared by the Organisers who were extremely appreciative of our involvement.

He was going to speak with others at the debrief as Adam places a lot of effort into both car club events and supporting the community and was extremely apologetic.

From mg perspective the comment was uncalled for, but I have made my views clear and will not let it either spoil the day or stop me from supporting Unpbased events, sometimes people say things without thinking of the consequences and I was pleased that none of our members retaliated.

Thank you to those who kept their cool.

Speak soon

Phil


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Excellent day, really enjoyed it. Thank you for all the kind comments regarding the stands and many thanks to Alan for the trophy.  Looks like I'll have to make some more stands for Haigh Hall!

See you all at The Boatyard next week


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That was kind with the trophy - and well deserved


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Phil,

Apologies, Haigh Hall is proving popular and Called Phil earlier and he has kindly agreed that we can have a plot for 30, though 30 is the final number,

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Audiphil said:


> Phil,
> 
> Apologies, Haigh Hall is proving popular and Called Phil earlier and he has kindly agreed that we can have a plot for 30, though 30 is the final number,
> 
> ...


Good grief, 30! Well, I reckon if you book 30, 25 will show. Personally I think 30 would be a lot to fit in the space, given we had loads of space at Unshaved.

We have to thank Al too for bringing the Gazebo else we'd have been soaked. Also Phil and his TT, it looks a different car to when he first came to the Haigh Hall show. The efforts are being rewarded. Solo shot in some of mine below, to follow.

In answer to Tonksy, one of the guys on the gates said "What the f%$£ are these doing here?" Charming way to welcome a club stand. I could have said that to 95% of the vehicles on show. Take a German built VW/Audi and ruin it. 
Cheers.
Marco


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think the guy on the hate must have been a one off. Everyone I went past was friendly.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

What were they looking at?  



























The Cayman looks great in the Sun and so does Phil's MK2.


















Great arches below, well finished off. Never have a I seen an oil filter on a wheel before.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like I missed a really excellent show! Glad you all seem to have enjoyed yourselves


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Marco34 said:


> Great arches below, well finished off. Never have a I seen an oil filter on a wheel before.


That is evolving art. You can see hints of brown stems in the valleys, growing within the field off lavender. I'm sure it's metaphorical.

As for what we were watching in your first picture I'm not sure - but we did watch the flared arch brigade peel their self adhesive blue bras off when they arrived and put them back on again for the journey home to protect their paintwork from stone chips. The slightest blemish could lose them marks so it's understandable. Pppfffuurrrrppp!


----------



## andy68 (Aug 22, 2010)

John-H said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Great arches below, well finished off. Never have a I seen an oil filter on a wheel before.
> ...


it de seen innit [smiley=dude.gif] rusty arches and bonnets. Had that on my first car in the 80's, MK3 Cortina leave it out in the rain overnight Voila, Rat look and no work :lol:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Audiphil said:
> 
> 
> > Phil,
> ...


Hi Marco,

Please be assured, Phil the organiser adjusts the plot size for the number of cars. Otherwise the show would be complete Mayhem.

I would rather have a plot for 30 and 27 show than take more people than space and gamble on no shows bringing the number back to 25. I have to work on the basis that people who put there name down will turn up, otherwise who do I turn away when I don't have enough entry tickets.

I recognise this may mean the tree is in the middle unless we are taking back the plot that Porsche club were on and we definitely need space for Al's party tent.

Karen's new layout worked well and we could go for a formation practice on Asda car park like the Italian Job! Which would be a great video on You Tube.

Speak soon,

Phil


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Actually, I'm sure the arches are an MOT failure with the sharp edges :?


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Had a really good day good team effort all round


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Kurt


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well if Phil at Haigh ensures more space then all will be fine. 8)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> Please be assured, Phil the organiser adjusts the plot size for the number of cars. Otherwise the show would be complete Mayhem.
> 
> ...


30 cars?   

OK, new layout - we can arrange ourselves around the tree like a giant TT clock face with 30 numerals!! :lol:

I reckon doing a formation practice on Asda car park will look more like Benny Hill than the Italian Job!  I'll have to make sure my P A is on top form to bark all the orders, he did a super job on Sunday!


----------

